# My cats meow is broken!



## IzzyTwig

I noticed this evening that my cat Zu can't meow properly any more. It sounds like she has a croaky voice. Should I be concerned? She is fit and well and behaving in her usual manner. But whenever she meows it sounds very different to usual like she has lost her voice and I'm worried she could be ill. She was meowing properly this morning as far as I can remember.

I just wanted some advice or views on the matter. I plan to take her to the vets on Monday.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer

Have you check her mouth/throat to see if it is inflamed? Jaffe squeal (not sure I can call it a meow) has changed as he has got older and they really do vary depending on what he wants.


----------



## piglet2003

I can remember when i was a lot younger our cat Jingles lot's his meow. I said to my mum about it who told me cat's can't lose their meow. Anyway to prove it i pulled his tail (i was young 25+ years ago) and his mouth opened but no meow. She soon had him down the vet, he just had a sore throat etc and needed antibiotics. I do not recommend pulling anycats tail to see if they have lots there MEOW.


----------



## IzzyTwig

Well her mouth doesn't look sore or inflamed from what I can see. I wonder if it's anything to do with Erebus recently being added to the household. Though hasn't been making any more noise than usual


----------



## ella

Hiya

it's worth getting it checked if it's a new thing. My lad lost his voice, and the vet did a few checks because she thought he had grass in his throat. We didnt spot it, but he was on antibiotics and his voice came back in a week or so.

My girl Bibi has never had more than a crackle (she's 5 and I had her from CP in the summer) - and my vet thinks she may have always been hoarse like this. It is cute tho!

Keep us posted:smile5:


----------



## IzzyTwig

Well I've got an appointment for 6pm today. She's started to get a little wheezy when you listen close up to her chest so I'm starting to get quite concerned. Hopefully the vet will have some idea as to what's up, I'm hoping it's nothing though.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer

I'm glad she has an appointment. If she is getting wheezy it might be a sign of an infection but as you say the vet will have more of an idea what's going on. Fingers cross all is well.


----------



## IzzyTwig

The vet trip went well. She has laryngitis apparently. A shot of pain killers and she was on her way. She doesn't need antibiotics she should be able to get over it on her own hopefully.
Poor kitty, she's chilling in front of the fire at the moment.


----------



## ella

Aw poor little thing.... plenty of treats and TLC

I hope she's singing again soon!


----------



## Etienne

At least it has put your mind at ease. Hopefully her voice will be back to normal soon.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer

Poor girl. At least you know what wrong and can keep an eye on her. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## waxmonkey

My little cat has a prettyy weak meow voice but I only met him fairly late in his life so I have no reference point as to whether it has always been that way or not. He's a senior now so maybe these things come with age but he can still do a mean hiss and screech if another feline gets near his territory.


----------

